# Elevar 9v continua a 24v continua



## javierbh007 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hola, queria saber como puedo con una pila de 9v, con un circuito elevarlo a 24v, no necesito que me saque mucha potencia, puesto que es para simular una sonda 4-20mA para un automata siemens. he visto circuitos para subir de 12v a 24, pero claro al ser de 9 a 24, variaran el numero de espiras dela bobina. Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2011)

Seguramente el autómata tendrá salida o una fuente de 24V


----------



## javierbh007 (Sep 14, 2011)

vamos a ver, claro que el automata va a 24v, pero no teno acceso a esos 24v porque esta lejos y porque no; ciñamonos a la pregunta; alguien sabe un circuito con el que pueda elevar la tension de una pila de 9v a 24v; olvidaros de que hay un automata y lo de la sonda y todo; solo que quiero elevar la tension de una pila de 9v a 24v tambien continua. Un saludo y gracias por responder.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2011)

Si que hay pero no son sencillos, yo buscaría un conversor dc-dc ya hecho. (que cuestan un güebo)
Por otro lado si lo vas a alimentar con una pila de 9V pon tres en serie y un 7824.
Por un tercer lado por el mismo sitio que pasa el cable de la sonda se pasa uno de los 24V así te desentiendes de ir cambiando pilas.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 14, 2011)

Con el MC34063 y unos pocos componentes externos podes hacer tu fuente, la misma esta tratada en este foro, bajate la hoja de datos de on semi y la nota de aplicaciòn para el mismo tiene muy buena informaciìon


----------



## javierbh007 (Sep 14, 2011)

eso ya me gusta mas, la idea de las tres pilas no se me habia ocurrido y sera lo mas facil, me va a ocupar mas de lo qeu tenia previsto, pero va a ser lo mejor.
Lo del cirucito ese que me dices, esque tampoco soy muy experto en esto y como no me lo den bebido, como que yo solo no lo saco. Pero gracias de todas formas, mirare a ver como lo veo de dificil.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 14, 2011)

El tema de las pilas de 9V es que entregan muy poca corriente y un 7824 drena demasiada corriente y se agotara en breve tiempo aùn sin haberlo utilzado,
Es una pésima idea, ya varios han echo cosas semejantes para ver como sus pilas  quedaron bajas sin siquiera haberle dado uso







En este caso eleva 12V a 28V fijate los escasos componentes que lleva






Tamaño de una plaquita con el esquema para tu caso


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 14, 2011)

aca te dejo unos conversores caseros que se pueden adaptar


----------



## javierbh007 (Sep 15, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El tema de las pilas de 9V es que entregan muy poca corriente y un 7824 drena demasiada corriente y se agotara en breve tiempo aùn sin haberlo utilzado,
> Es una pésima idea, ya varios han echo cosas semejantes para ver como sus pilas  quedaron bajas sin siquiera haberle dado uso
> 
> 
> ...




Esta es la idea qu mas me gusta; pero me da la impresion de que alimentandolo con 9V no va a funcionar; pero tambien lo provare y ya os dire algo. Un saludo


----------



## pandacba (Sep 15, 2011)

Ese integrado trabaja con tensiòne más bajas aún, bajate la hoja de datos y enterate un poco sobre, te sorprendera, lo versatil que es, por ejemplo es muy utilizado en las placas de PC para las fuentes secundarias.
Leete la hoja de datos y de on semi podes bajar AN(Aplication Notes) patra este IC

para que tengas una idea, con el transistor y diodo interno maneja hasta 1.5A un 78XX a 500mA ya toma buena temperatura y necesita diispador este no.

Algo que no quiero que pierdas de vista, esto es un convertidor de energia, por lo tanto como la salida sera el triple de la tensiòn la corriente sera 1/3 de lo que la pila puede dar, por alli te conviene alimentarlo màs con una bateria de 4.5 o tres pilas  AA


----------



## Scooter (Sep 15, 2011)

También ten en cuenta que tres pilas respecto de una pila duran... el triple (sorprendentemente)


----------



## pandacba (Sep 15, 2011)

Si estan en serie la corriente es la misma que la de una sola, lo unico que aumenta es el voltaje y


----------



## Scooter (Sep 16, 2011)

Si tienes un elevador de tensión de algún sitio sacará la energía, (los milagros son en otro sitio) y si se triplica la tensión de salida será porque se triplica la corriente de entrada, rendimientos a sumar.


----------

